# Plan "B" for repairs to Trend T3 router



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

If the attempted speed controller repair goes wrong this is plan B. A triac based unit that is fitted in an enclosure and located in series with the power cord. It will be free of vibration and should do job. A bypass switch may also be included to ensure maximum speed can be obtained.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

direct wire the motor to make it a single speed and use an external speed controller...
Router Speed Control


----------

